# Hormone therapy for peri-menopause



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to have my hormones checked. My GYN does not believe in hormone therapy. A little about my GYN/OB below. Does anyone see a GYN and get a hormone test? Is this a nomral thing or not normal thing?

Here is more aobut my current OB/GYN doctor experience over the past years:

My OB/GYN is a specialist in high risk pregnancies, she is aobut five years out now of medical school, and she is extrememly into the OB part of her practice. She has grown since I first went there. She graduated top of her class from a top school. 
This doctor is about 35 years old, and maybe 28 years old when I started to see her. I had fertility treatments for four years, and was pregnant three times without going to term. All the babies were alive and well, and then died inside me. So at that time I was given this specialist that no one can get an appointment with (my GYN now) - and she is great with that.

I am past trying to have children. Starting to have peri-menopause and she said she does not believe in any medications to help. Is that normal? She told me it is a normal process through life. I personally feel a lot of symptoms and would love to have at least my homones checked.

Is she right? Anyone have their hormones checked, have it treated, and feel better for it?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I responded in your other thread too that you have in the Sex in Marriage forum.

Perimenopause can be a nasty beasty. I am in it right now. The thing is, you can test your hormones one month and they can be perfectly normal, but you can test the next month and they will be all wonky. That is the nature of perimenopause - swings from one month to the next.

If you have a lot of perimenopause symptoms, such as irregular bleeding, they can put women on low-dose birth control pills as an option.

Recently, like the last year or so, I've been having horrible problems - irregular cycles, excessive (like way excessive) bleeding, lots of cramping. Some of my options were hormonal, such as the birth control pills, one of them was to try progesterone, but with further testing I found out that I had uterine fibroids. I just had those removed and had an endometrial ablation. I was no longer a candidate for hormonal options because of the fibroids. But I was being treated for bleeding problems. (Sorry to any guys reading this - it's a bit TMI so cover your eyes and ears - but hey, that's what you get when you are female, yes?)

If I remember, you have anorgasmia, yes? An inability to orgasm by yourself or with your spouse? I don't know whether hormonal therapy will treat that kind of condition or not. But if your prominent OB/GYN is more geared toward the obstetrics area, you might want to find one who is geared toward women in mid-life. It's a whole different set of issues at that age than when one is trying to conceive.

Lots of good information out there on perimenopause. I've read the following:

http://www.amazon.com/What-Your-Doctor-About-Premenopause/dp/0446673803/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321304768&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Menopause-Dummies-Marcia-L-Jones/dp/0470053437/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321304877&sr=1-1

I also really like this site:

Perimenopause symptoms and understanding signs of hormonal change

I hope that you can find some kind of resolution.

Best wishes.


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for your help. My husband and I have always been able to have sex and have fun. ....regarless of cumming or not together My husband always has been able to ejaculate inside me.

I was am a hit or miss, but always feel pleasure from making love to him. What changed is that I no longer want to engage in sex or love making with my husband, or anyone else at all. It is like I have no nerve endings to start the fire. Told my husband all of this and he is respecting me and trust me. I just think there is a medical problem and I need to see a doctor that can at least take midlife females seriously.

To be completely honest with you - I would have never thought I would lose my sex drive in my life. That is why I am looking online, and already asked my GYN. so I need to call GYN'S on my insurance program to see if they help to treat middle life changes in women. Since my Mom was disabled since age 33 before she passed away last year - it is hard when I have no sisters, ,or mother - and no real close girl friends. 

Is this something normal that happens to healthy women? Is it something that your GYN has been able to help you with?




Enchantment said:


> I responded in your other thread too that you have in the Sex in Marriage forum.
> 
> Perimenopause can be a nasty beasty. I am in it right now. The thing is, you can test your hormones one month and they can be perfectly normal, but you can test the next month and they will be all wonky. That is the nature of perimenopause - swings from one month to the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

To be honest, I have not encountered that particular problem in my perimenopause. I have had enough other ones, though, to make up for it. But am glad that I still basically have the desire. I just had a surgical procedure recently and sex and everything related is off-limits for the next month for me, and I am having a hard time with it. 

However, my OB/GYN is fantastic, and would likely take an issue like loss of desire seriously.

I think you should find a GYN well-versed in mid-life female issues so that you could rule out anything physical.

It is also possible that there could be a psychological issue ongoing, and if your GYN thinks that they could potentially refer you to a sexual therapist - somebody who specializes in sexual issues.

Have you had any other symptoms other than the lack of desire? Because after having so many hormonal issues over the last year or two, I can honestly say that if your hormones go wonky you usually have some nasty indication - especially in your cycles. If your cycles are still churning along normally, then I'd be surprised if it were hormonal, but I guess it shouldn't be dismissed unless it can be checked out.

Lack of desire can have many, many causes. Here's a list of some of them for you to think about so you can consider all of the possibilities in attacking the problem:

Female Sexual Dysfunction


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr. Lee's 'What Your Dr May Not Tell You' books are great.

I don't believe in hormone replacement therapy at all. I am almost 47 and get a lot of perimenopausal symptoms, but I don't really treat them. Getting your hormone levels checked doesn't really mean a whole lot, as Dr. Lee explains - a blood test isn't all that accurate, and to have any meaning you need to test over a period of time and at different stages in your cycle.

One of the best things you can do is live cleanly. Whole, unprocessed foods with simple ingredients. Chemical free cleaners, shampoos, etc. Less pills and chemical supplements. Clean air and water.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Hope. The other things that have benefited me tremendously is exercise and trying to maintain a positive attitude.


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

I I have other symptoms of peri-menopause. Night sweats, hot flashes durinmg the day - this is not everyday for each, but about once a week. I have mood swings, anxiety, and lack of sleep. Some nights I can't fall to sleep. I have ireegular bleeding and cramps. Sometimes I bleed for 20 days. I have the Merina IUD from the same GYN. It has been inside me now for five years. Doctor told me that it would stop my periods. It has only made the bleeding unpredictable. Sometimes heavy, someimes light forever.....I have an appointment in December and she can take it out. I am thinking to have it taken out since I am not having sex at all.


QUOTE=Enchantment;481225]To be honest, I have not encountered that particular problem in my perimenopause. I have had enough other ones, though, to make up for it. But am glad that I still basically have the desire. I just had a surgical procedure recently and sex and everything related is off-limits for the next month for me, and I am having a hard time with it. 

However, my OB/GYN is fantastic, and would likely take an issue like loss of desire seriously.

I think you should find a GYN well-versed in mid-life female issues so that you could rule out anything physical.

It is also possible that there could be a psychological issue ongoing, and if your GYN thinks that they could potentially refer you to a sexual therapist - somebody who specializes in sexual issues.

Have you had any other symptoms other than the lack of desire? Because after having so many hormonal issues over the last year or two, I can honestly say that if your hormones go wonky you usually have some nasty indication - especially in your cycles. If your cycles are still churning along normally, then I'd be surprised if it were hormonal, but I guess it shouldn't be dismissed unless it can be checked out.

Lack of desire can have many, many causes. Here's a list of some of them for you to think about so you can consider all of the possibilities in attacking the problem:

Female Sexual Dysfunction[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

I will look for the book. Thank you. Also, I have decided to have a positive attitude. All suggestions are welcome. Also, any insight on hints to help bring it back, get through the hot flashes/night sweats, or general information would be great if you shae here or send me a personal email here on this site.

Thanks.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You really should read Dr. Lee's books. What Your Dr May Not Tell You About Premenopause, and WYDMNTYA Menopause. They make SO much sense, and he addresses all those symptoms.

Menopause is NOT an aberration, or something to be dreaded. It is a perfectly normal process for a woman's body to go through. Traditionally, when a woman reached the age of menopause, they were revered. Not pitied like we are today. And it's only in our age of toxins, chemicals, estrogen-mimickers, synthetic hormones, etc that women are experiencing more of these symptoms. 

Doctors tend to treat symptoms, not causes, for the most part, especially when it comes to 'women's issues'. Maybe try a naturopathic doctor in conjunction with your regular doctor.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yah. Your symptoms sound like perimenopause all right.  Sometimes when you have all that going on - especially 20 days of bleeding - it can be pretty hard to find desire in amongst that, eh?

Interestingly, the Mirena IUD is a hormonal IUD - it contains synthetic progesterone and lack of desire is one of the known side effects of the Mirena IUD.

Maybe when you go in to have the IUD out, you should talk about all of those symptoms with your doc. I had many of those same symptoms, and the bleeding/cramping for me was one that stood out and caused my doc to do further investigation (found out I had uterine fibroids). During that 7 -10 day time period every month I would be in hell with extreme pain and couldn't leave the house because I would bleed so much - during that window I pretty much did not care one way or another about much over the last six months or so. Then it would end and I would be fine again for 3 more weeks until it started all over again.

Don't be afraid to pursue this with your doctor. And don't be afraid to pursue whatever self-help measures you can. I found that a good natural diet, good vitamins, exercise, meditation/focusing on joyful things in my life all made a huge difference.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Another good book that I picked up and read recently. I'm pretty scared of HRT, but have been doing research into bio-identical hormones and natural options/lifestyle changes.

Amazon.com: In the Mood Again: Use the Power of Healthy Hormones to Reboot Your Sex Life - at Any Age: Genie James, C. W. Randolph: Books


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

there are always trade offs such as increased risk of some cancers and heart disease.


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Yah. Your symptoms sound like perimenopause all right.  Sometimes when you have all that going on - especially 20 days of bleeding - it can be pretty hard to find desire in amongst that, eh?
> 
> Interestingly, the Mirena IUD is a hormonal IUD - it contains synthetic progesterone and lack of desire is one of the known side effects of the Mirena IUD.
> 
> ...


I had fibroids removed in 2004. I understand what you are going through. My surgery was a day surgery, and done with a microscope and a one inch incision. I left the hospital and went out to lunch. It took my surgeon over three hours to remove my fibroids - he was not expecting that. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I had one of the top three surgeons in the country.....


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

I do worry about HRT. Thanks for all the information.


----------

